# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Les moddeurs ne savent pas sauter.

## ShinSH

Pour preuve, toutes ces sorties pour la semaine de la Saint Valentin. Votre serviteur étant parti en voyage ce Week End, j'ai du pain sur la planche pour rattraper toutes les sorties.
 Le très folklorique Pirates Vikings and Knights vient de passer en version 2.3 avec le support officiel de Steam. Fonctionnant avec Half Life 2, ce mod propose des combats entre 3 équipes avec des armes médiévales, entre épées, arcs, et pistolets. La dernière version inclut une nouvelle classe Viking, le Gestir. Quelques rééquilibrages ont eu lieu, et le support de Steam a permis l'ajout d'une centaine d'achievements.
Human Error est le premier épisode du mod Half Life: Short Stories. Il vous emmene dans une aventure particulière: et s'il y avait des humains parmi les soldats Combine d'Half Life 2? Vous devrez combattre des rebelles et des xenomorphes avec vos compagnons, dans l'esprit du jeu de base. Mieux encore, vous pourrez contrôler le fameux blindé de combat des soldats, ou téléguider les drones qui vous auront causé tant de soucis dans l'aventure principale. Le tout vient avec un HUD remis au gout du jour, une durée de vie honnête, et se laisse jouer avec plaisir.
Outpost 16 demande quand à lui Half Life 2: Episode 2. Cette courte (une à deux heures) aventure solo se distingue par sa mise en scène, ses cartes somptueuses, et ses combats dynamiques. Du caviar pour un newseur, vu que j'ai pu le terminer en vitesse avant de vous en parler.
World War I: Source vient de sortir. Il s'agit d'un mod multi pour Half Life 2, tentant de recréer l'ambiance des tranchées de la Grande Guerre. Je regrette de manquer de temps et de place pour vous le décrire plus en détail, mais sachez que vous combattrez avec visée à l'ironsight obligatoire, possibilité de se coucher, tirs d'artillerie et utilisation de masques à gaz... La comparaison est grossière, mais les simplets comprendront mieux si je leur propose d'imaginer Day of Defeat adapté à la première guerre mondiale.

Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## JCLB

Les newseurs non plus n'en ont pas  ::P: h34r:

outpost me tente bien.

qu'est-ce qu'on fait pas avec ce bon vieux source engine tout de même.

enfin j'attends surtout Black Mesa Source  ::wub::

----------


## [dT] Moustik

Tiens ça me trouve un cheval de troie quand je vais sur le lien de World War 1. Intéressant.

----------


## Maxwell

> Tiens ça me trouve un cheval de troie quand je vais sur le lien de World War 1. Intéressant.


ShinSH, je t'avais dit que ça passerait pas, mais je pensais pas que tu te ferais griller dès le 2ème commentaire.

Sinon le truc des viking ça a l'air bien rigolo, je l'avais loupé lorsqu'il était à la mode, y'a du monde qui y joue ?

----------


## jiankhan

PVK2, c'est bien gentil, mais en trois rounds on se rend compte que c'est complètement imba, et donc pas viable.

j'ai retenté ce we, on se prend toujours autant de mousquets, flèches et perroquet sans comprendre. C'est vraiment mal foutu.

Enfin c'est surtout à cause du jeux en lui-même: vikings pré jc contre soldats du 14eme contre pirates du 18eme, ça ne peut qu'être complètement déséquilibré.

----------


## Poulos

Ayé, j'ai trouvée un cheval !

----------


## Doric

Excellent les deux mods solo, merci de me pourrir mon après midi. Dire que j'aurai pu sortir voir des gens...  :tired:

----------


## xheyther

Tu assumes pas le titre des tes news Mr ShinSH ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Tu assumes pas le titre des tes news Mr ShinSH ?


J'ai trouvé ce nouveau titre tellement énorme que j'ai pas pu résister à la tentation de le placer. Et là, je m'en veux de ne pas l'avoir trouvé hier soir.

----------


## Guitou

Oui ce titre là est bien meilleur.

----------


## Phenixy

> enfin j'attends surtout Black Mesa Source


Elle en est où cette Arlésienne d'ailleurs?

----------


## Maxwell

> merci de me pourrir mon après midi. Dire que j'aurai pu sortir voir des gens...


Aujourd'hui, 09h37 

 :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

> Aujourd'hui, 09h37


Eh ouais, certains prévoient à l'avance ce qu'ils vont faire l'après midi, contrairement à toi. T'es vert hein? Ah non.

----------


## Doric

> Aujourd'hui, 09h37


Eh ouais, certains prévoient à l'avance ce qu'ils vont faire l'après midi, contrairement à toi. T'es vert hein? Ah non.






 :tired:

----------


## Sao

> PVK2, c'est bien gentil, mais en trois rounds on se rend compte que c'est complètement imba, et donc pas viable.
> 
> j'ai retenté ce we, on se prend toujours autant de mousquets, flèches et perroquet sans comprendre. C'est vraiment mal foutu.
> 
> Enfin c'est surtout à cause du jeux en lui-même: vikings pré jc contre soldats du 14eme contre pirates du 18eme, ça ne peut qu'être complètement déséquilibré.


La spécialité truc des Vikings c'est le corps-à-corps, ou de l'art de foncer sur les autres en hurlant. Ça passe la plupart du temps, après j'ai pas testé la dernière version, ils ont peut-être été nerfés mais avant ils faisaient bien mal ces cons, surtout dans le mode Graal avec la coupe qui te régénère.

T'façon le must c'est de jouer un pirate, s'tout.

----------


## Kadehar

> La spécialité truc des Vikings c'est le corps-à-corps, ou de l'art de foncer sur les autres en hurlant. Ça passe la plupart du temps, après j'ai pas testé la dernière version, ils ont peut-être été nerfés mais avant ils faisaient bien mal ces cons, surtout dans le mode Graal avec la coupe qui te régénère.
> 
> T'façon le must c'est de jouer un pirate, s'tout.


+1 

D'ailleurs faudrait demander à Luc si la version de Machete est à jour parce qu'on pourrait bien se faire une soirée dessus  :;):  .

----------


## ThzChz

> PVK2, c'est bien gentil, mais en trois rounds on se rend compte que c'est complètement imba, et donc pas viable.
> 
> j'ai retenté ce we, on se prend toujours autant de mousquets, flèches et perroquet sans comprendre. C'est vraiment mal foutu.
> 
> Enfin c'est surtout à cause du jeux en lui-même: vikings pré jc contre soldats du 14eme contre pirates du 18eme, ça ne peut qu'être complètement déséquilibré.


T'y as probablement pas assez joué parce, justement, que dans les mains d'un très bon joueur le viking berserker éclate tout le monde. J'espère d'ailleurs que ça a été équilibré.

edit: ah ben voilà : 



> Clamped player's velocity when jumping to prevent bunny hopping

----------


## skyblazer

> T'façon le must c'est de jouer un pirate, s'tout.


Bah surtout maintenant, ils sont complètement abusés avec les dégats de cutlass absolument ridicules pour la vitesse d'attaque, le skirmisher est une des meilleures classes en mélée, et le capitaine se défend très bien aussi.




> T'y as probablement pas assez joué parce, justement, que dans les mains d'un très bon joueur le viking berserker éclate tout le monde. J'espère d'ailleurs que ça a été équilibré.


Ca a du changer, parce que faire un massacre au berseker maintenant, c'est impossible, beaucoup trop lent par rapport aux pirates qui ont un DPS bien meilleur avec les cutlass absolument abusé.

Donc c'est quand même sympa, mais les pirates sont VRAIMENT abusé sur les maps de type arène. En graal, les skirmisher ont la belle vie avec les kegs, seul en territory et en booty je réussis à en pourfendre un quand je joue viking ou chevalier.

----------


## Banaste

Pour le mod WWI source, je pense que ça doit reprendre le principe du mod "The trenches"  pour HL1 à son époque. Ce mod tirait son nom du film éponyme. Seul regret on verra pas nos chers poilus, et sinon côté blindés ce sont les chars Renault FT17 qui ont fait la différence, pas ces boites de conserves anglaises mais bon voila quoi  :tired:

----------

